# Kansas City Puppy



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

So all these rescues had me looking and I can't believe how many Goldens there are out there in need of homes... 

This guy caught my eye... his name is Quigley... 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10436422

I want them all... I need to stop looking.

-Becca


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable and I think you need another one. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, I take him in a heart beat, he is so cute


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You just need another one is all!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is adorable. how the heck did he end up not in a great home already instead of being on pet Finders!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

He is just precious! That face...OMG! I'm also wondering how/why he ended up in that Refuge. Poor Baby.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I used to look all the time, but i stopped..otherwise i would take them all.
I too wonder how they end up in there...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The next best thing to giving them homes, is finding a rescue to pull them if they're not already in rescue. Go for it! It will bring you great Peace and Joy to know you've made a difference.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

He is adorable!! Glad that he has been scooped up by a rescue where they will give him a chance of finding a home.
It is hard looking at all the animals in shelters, but Kimm is right, knowing you have helped make a difference is a great feeling.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh is he adorables!!!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

How can you rescue? Is Pet Finders a rescue or a shelter? I'm kind of confused about the whole deal but would love be more involved in helping find these Goldens a home. Any information would be appreciated....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the Petfinder information. If the pup is already in a rescue, then he or she is safe. If the pup is in a shelter, you can help by contacting rescues in the area in which the pup is being held. Many rescues are aware of GR's in shelters, but there are times when some slip by.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I really want to get involved. It's saddens me to think that there are so many wonderful GR's and GR mixes... heck, any dog.... out there that doesn't have a good loving home... I want them all...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a precious face!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

C&B's Grizzly said:


> I really want to get involved. It's saddens me to think that there are so many wonderful GR's and GR mixes... heck, any dog.... out there that doesn't have a good loving home... I want them all...


Rescues are always looking for Fosters and volunteers. I don't know what your situation is and fostering is not for everyone. My DH won't let me foster. He says he will NOT let a dog go. I wonder if I should trade my DH for a foster?  Some rescues just have people do Vet checks, which I believe can be done from home.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I would love to foster but my boyfriend is allergic to dog hair as it is so I'm lucky to have one. We also don't have a fenced yard which is probably a must.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

C&B's Grizzly said:


> I would love to foster but my boyfriend is allergic to dog hair as it is so I'm lucky to have one. We also don't have a fenced yard which is probably a must.


I understand. If you do want to get involved, there are things they can have you do that may not involve bringing more dogs into your home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

now that i'm at my dog limit, i refuse to search petfinder or craigslist anymore, its soo hard to say no to those faces....... i can't have three.... or can i..?? lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> now that i'm at my dog limit, i refuse to search petfinder or craigslist anymore, its soo hard to say no to those faces....... i can't have three.... or can i..?? lol


 
My hubby said the same thing. We now have 4 !!!!!!!!! ROFL We really are at our limit now........ but this KC boy has me really smitten.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Quigley*

Here is Quigley!!


Quigley
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Baby 
Size: Large
ID: 449715-Quigley 
From: Furry Kids Refuge More About QuigleyThis pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet has been altered. 

My Contact InfoFurry Kids Refuge 
Kansas City, MO

Phone: email only please

Email adoption organization

Please Register on Petfinder
Sign up for our monthly newsletter and get: 

Fun tips 
Animal welfare updates 
Plus, when you sign up it shows our sponsors you applaud their support of homeless pets.
Pet Tips and Tricks
Cold Weather Tips 
Make sure your pet has a warm place to sleep, out of drafts. 
Remove ice or snow from between your pet's toes after a winter walk. 
Pet sweaters are good. 
Thump the hood of your car before starting the engine to scare out any sleeping kitties. 
Make sure your pet doesn't have access to antifreeze. It's poison. 
Have a disaster plan. 
For more cold weather tips, visit the Petfinder.com library. 
PLEASE READ: Information regarding adoptable pets is provided by the adopting organization and is neither checked for accuracy or completeness nor guaranteed to be accurate or complete. The health status and behavior of any pet found, adopted through, or listed on the Petfinder.com Website are the sole responsibility of the adoption organization listing the same and/or the adopting party, and by using this service, the adopting party releases Petfinder.com from any and all liability arising out of or in any way connected with the adoption of a pet listed on the Petfinder.com Website. See Terms of Use for more information. 


Are you with a shelter or rescue group?
Learn more about joining Petfinder to increase your adoption rate, and tap into our free network of expert resources and partnerships! 
Help find homes for homeless pets
Have a Web site? Get a direct feed from our pet database. Your site visitors will love you for promoting homeless pets. 
Petfinder.com Foundation
Supporting homeless pets is one of the best acts of kindness. There are many ways to help.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Good news!! I saw today that Quigley was adopted!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So glad to hear that!!!!!11


----------

